# wood ducks



## duck slayer13 (Dec 10, 2014)

Who here has killed wood ducks in Utah. I have heard of someone that killed a pair of them


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

i usually get a few each year. i killed a pair of drakes this year. I am not sure how to pull up my old posts but if you go back far enough i have pics of them.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'v shot a couple Drakes in the past.. got one of them mounted on our corner desk


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I have seen them on Hill AFB several times but not shot them.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I jumped maybe 100 a few years ago, built some boxes, then the local kid found out and slaughtered them. Haven't seen one since. I killed one that day for the wall.


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

I got one in November this year, he is currently at the taxidermist.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

duck slayer13 said:


> Who here has killed wood ducks in Utah........


Me.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

SlickWeo said:


> I got one in November this year, he is currently at the taxidermist.


 Got a lot of color!!!


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

I was giddy like a school girl.


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

I've been looking for em. Kinda hard to find. I've heard up on the Weber river. I'll find one someday.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

The Weber River where I live used to have them, but the great floods took out all of the boxes we had set up. Then the farmers got permission to take out all of the trees and place cement barriers and wire rock barriers along the banks. That pretty much took out all of the habitat for them. I haven't seen one in a few years now. We've seen them in recently Cache, Saint George, Provo, and surprisingly a few times at Public Shooting Grounds. I've lost all interest in chasing them since it became such a fad.


----------

